# 1. Alpencross mit meiner Frau, Ratschläge zur Strecke



## johnnycalzone (22. April 2012)

Hi zusammen,
nachdem ich letztes Jahr mit einem Kumpel die Joe-Route von Oberstdorf nach Riva gefahren bin, will ich den Alp-X dieses Jahr im Juli mit meiner Frau angehen, allerdings in entschärfter Form, damit sie den Spass nicht verliert. Folgende Strecke habe ich mir vorgestellt:

Tag 1: Füssen-Jägerhütte-Lermoos-Fernpass-Nassereith, ca. 60km, 1300Hm
Tag 2: Nassereith-Innradweg über Imst und Landeck-Paznauntal-Kappl, 60km 1300-1400Hm
Tag 3: Kappl-Ischgl-Silvrettabahn auf Viderjoch-Abfahrt ins Samnauntal-Via Claudia bis zum Reschenpass-Nauders, 45km, 800Hm
Tag 4: Nauders-Bergkastelbahn zur Plamort-Abfahrt zum Reschensee-Schleis-Glurns-Val Müstair-Umbrailpass (Bustransfer)-Bocchetta die Forcola-Bormio, 65km, 1200Hm
Tag 5: Bormio-Sta.Caterina Valfurva (Seilbahn hoch ins Sunny Valley)-Gavia Pass-Pezzo- Passo Tonale-Vermiglio (Val di Sole), 56km, 1300Hm
Tag 6: Vermiglio-Fucine-Dimaro-Passo Campo Carlo Magno, Madonna di Campiglio, Vadaione (Pinzolo), 45km, 1000Hm
Tag 7: Vadaione-Seilbahn auf den Pra Rodont-Bregn de L'ors-Abfahrt nach Steníco-Ponte Arche-Passo del Ballino-Riva, 54km, 600-700Hm

Ich habe einige Seilbahnen eingebaut, damit ich ein Backup habe (Platten, Panne, Unlust usw. )
Evtl. werde ich die Berge hochfahren und meine Frau nimmt die Seilbahn. 
Ich komme trotzdem auf ca. 385km und 7000Hm.
Ich frag jetzt lieber nicht ob das mit meiner Frau machbar ist, weil ihr sie nicht kennt. 
Was haltet ihr von der Strecke? Ich habe versucht, nach dem Min-Max-Prinzip viel hochalpine Gegend mit wenig Einsatz rauszuholen. Meine Frau hat keine alpine Erfahrung mit dem Mountainbike, nur skimäßig. Sie ist aber Sportlehrerin und nicht ganz unfit... 
Bin auf eure Antworten gespannt.

Gruß Benjamin


----------



## E_T (22. April 2012)

Das hängt von deiner Frau ab. 

Wenn es Spass machen soll, würde ich so 4000 hm anpeilen mit Pausen am Nachmittag. Habe eine Transalp light von Mittenwald zum Gardasee gemacht, als geführte Tour mit Gepäcktransport. Fand die Tour als Einstieg genial, viel Lanschaft, wenig Steigungen teiweise gute Hotels und Nachmittags immer eine Einkehrpause. Kann auch mit einem Treckingrad (21 Gänge) gefahren werden.

Hier die GPS-Daten: http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.94342.html

Gruß

E_T


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## transalbi (23. April 2012)

Unfit ist nicht das Problem. Frage ist, wie deine Frau mit Schotterpisten und Trails klarkommt und überhaupt mit Bergabfahren. Da habe ich schon abstruse Sachen erlebt (mit 8 km/h eine Teerstraße hinab, ständig auf der Bremse gestanden).
Aber das könnt ihr ja zu Hause testen bzw. wisst ihr das schon.

Albi


----------



## Mehrsau (23. April 2012)

transalbi schrieb:


> Unfit ist nicht das Problem. Frage ist, wie deine Frau mit Schotterpisten und Trails klarkommt und überhaupt mit Bergabfahren. Da habe ich schon abstruse Sachen erlebt (mit 8 km/h eine Teerstraße hinab, ständig auf der Bremse gestanden).
> Aber das könnt ihr ja zu Hause testen bzw. wisst ihr das schon.
> 
> Albi



Haha... genau das musste ich auch mit meiner Freundin erleben. 1700hm am Tag aber genau so lange runter gebraucht wie hoch 

Unterschätz deine Frau nicht


----------



## johnnycalzone (23. April 2012)

@ET: Bei 4000Hm bleibt ja fast nur die Via Claudia. Wobei ich bei meiner Strecke die mittägliche Einkehrmöglichkeit noch mal abchecken muss.
@Albi: Danke für den Tip, also Geschwindigkeit bergab ist sie vom Rennradfahren gewohnt. Wir wollen vor dem Alpencross noch mal für 2-3 Tage in den Harz, sozusagen die Generalprobe und dort Tagestouren machen. Meine Frau will/Soll dort ein bisschen Trails und Uphills fahren.
Die Bremse wird das sicher super gefunden haben oder?


----------



## transalbi (24. April 2012)

Deine Idee ist grundsätzlich super und richtig:
Hier: "Tag 7: Vadaione-Seilbahn auf den Pra Rodont-Bregn de L'ors-Abfahrt " wirst du aber unter Umständen ein Problem kriegen. Der Steig, der dann zum Passa Bregn de L'ors geht, ist ziemlich ausgesetzt und bei Höhenangst ein No-go.
Mein Bergkumpel appi ist dort mal lang, und der ist nun einiges gewöhnt.

Schau dir mal meines Easy-Transalps als Grundlage deiner Planung an.

http://www.transalp.info/easy-Transalps/index.php


----------



## johnnycalzone (24. April 2012)

Moin Transalbi,
danke für den Tipp, hab mir das Stück grad nochmal in Mapsource angesehen und gesehen, dass es nur ein M2-Pfad ist, das ist doch etwas heikel... Aber die Seilbahn fährt auch von Pinzolo auf den Doss del Sabion (rifugio Doss del Sabion), dann sparen wir uns dieses ausgesetzte Stück.
Was hälst du von der übrigen Planung? Ich hoffe ich hab an den einzelnen Tagen genug Luft, falls etwas dazwischenkommt.
Letztes Jahr auf der Joeroute lief es wie geschmiert, 7 Tage schönes Wetter Mitte September und nur ein kleiner Sturz.


----------



## transalbi (24. April 2012)

Sonst ist deine Idee wirklich super.

Tag 5: Bormio-Sta.Caterina Valfurva (Seilbahn hoch ins Sunny Valley)-Gavia Pass-Pezzo- Passo Tonale-Vermiglio (Val di Sole), 56km, 1300Hm
-------------------------------------
zum Passo Tonale kannst du evtl. auch die Seilbahn nutzen (ab Mittelstation), vom Passo geht es gleich auf Trail Schotter weg, direkt beim Kriegerdenkmal. Wenn du von unten kommst, rechts über den Parkplatz und auf den Wanderweg.
--------------------------------------------------------

6./7. Tag: Option -  von Pinzolo auf dem Radweg aus dem Tal rausfahren und evtl. noch den Tremalzo dranhängen bzw. über Lago Ampolo und Ledro-Tal. Da hättest du zum Abschluss ein Stück Ponale-Straße.


----------



## johnnycalzone (26. April 2012)

Ich denke den Passo Tonale geben wir uns, aber gut zu wissen.
Wieviel HM macht man durch den Tremalzo nochmal zusätzlich? 
Die Gegend am Ledrosee ist echt superschön, aber die Anstiege garstig ;-)


----------



## eagle.fly (27. April 2012)

... auf den Tonale kannst du gut verzichten, den hab ich noch mit Auto an Auto in Erinnerung. Außer Abgasen wirst du da rein gar nichts genießen können.

Gruß
eagle


----------



## iceberry (27. April 2012)

johnnycalzone schrieb:


> ...
> Wir wollen vor dem Alpencross noch mal für 2-3 Tage in den Harz, sozusagen die Generalprobe und dort Tagestouren machen. Meine Frau will/Soll dort ein bisschen Trails und Uphills fahren.
> Die Bremse wird das sicher super gefunden haben oder?


 

Falls Ihr noch ideen braucht für den Harz:
http://www.volksbank-arena-harz.de/mtbrouten/index.htm

Die Routen sind gut zu finden, auch unterwegs ausgeschildert und mit Schwierigkeitsangaben inkl. Kurzbeschreibungen versehen.



Ich drücke Euch für Euer Vorhaben alle Daumen, die ich finden kann!
Bin auch etwas neidisch. Zu so etwas bekomme ich meine Freundin leider nicht. Mit einem Kollegen hab ich mal eine Route von Mittenwald zum Gardasee gemacht. 
Ich muss sagen, Hüttenflair hat schon was und sollte unbedingt dazugehören, jedoch empfehle ich die meisten Übernachtungen im Tal im Hotel zu machen... 
1. Weil man dann in der frühen Morgen-Frische den "Aufstieg" angeht, statt in der Mittags-Hitze.
2. Haben die meisten Hotels auch eine kleine Sauna-Landschaft, was auch deiner Frau gefallen wird! 

Desweiteren: 
Lasst es locker angehen... 
Denkt auch an Eure Beziehung. Sich auf einem solchen Trip zoffen, wäre schlimmer als diverse Pannen.
Mal ein paar Meter schieben ist keine Schande.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## johnnycalzone (27. April 2012)

Auf der letzten Alpenüberquerung haben mir die Hüttenübernachtungen auch sehr gut gefallen, weil man morgens erstmal schön ins Tal düsen kann. Dies bot sich auf dieser Strecke leider nicht an.

Gibts denn eine Alternative zum Passo Tonale? Außer der Montozzoscharte, die tu ich meiner Lieben nicht an...

@iceberry: Danke für den Link, wir werden denke ich 2 Nächte in Braunlage schlafen und zwei Tagestouren fahren. An zwei Tagen sollten schon 1500-2000Hm zusammenkommen.

Meine Frau ist (noch) nicht die Ausdauerbombe, aber hochmotiviert und das finde ich klasse 

Vielleicht bekommst du dene Freundin dazu, eine 2-3 Tagestour zu fahren. Muss ja nicht ein Alpencross sein!


----------



## transalbi (2. Mai 2012)

johnnycalzone schrieb:


> Ich denke den Passo Tonale geben wir uns, aber gut zu wissen.
> Wieviel HM macht man durch den Tremalzo nochmal zusätzlich?
> Die Gegend am Ledrosee ist echt superschön, aber die Anstiege garstig ;-)



Tremalzo vom Lago di Ampola aus ca. 1000 hm zusätzlich.


----------



## Florian (3. Mai 2012)

Ich empfehle ja eine Variante, wie wir sie vor ein paar Jahren gemacht haben:
Da waren außer meiner Frau noch ein Paar dabei. Das hatte den Vorteil, dass wir uns auch kurz mal teilen konnten:
z. B. Gruppe 1 Montozzo, Gruppe 2 Tonale.

So konnten wir einerseits gemeinsam den größten Teil der Transalp erleben und andrerseits kam jeder auch mal an seine persönliche Leistungsgrenze.


----------



## Denzinger (21. Mai 2012)

Paßt eigentlich ganz gut zum Thema.
Kann uns Jemand einen Tip geben was von Pezzo aus am Besten zu Fahren ist Richtung Brenta.
folgende Möglichkeiten habe ich gefunden:
1. Tonale Pass, Auffahrt auf der Straße, Abfahrt über den alten Pass (sollte von oben aus gesehen rechts von der Passstraße sein, oder?). Auf der Wanderkarte habe ich auch noch eine Strecke links von der Teerstraße gesehen, wäre die auch eine Alternative? gibt glaube ich ein paar HM mehr oder?
Was würdet Ihr empfehlen?


2. Montozzo Scharte

gibt es noch weitere Möglichkeiten die vielleicht von der Schwierigkeit etwas leichter sind als die Montozzo Scharte???????

Wir sind zu Zweit, meine bessere Hälfte und Ich, plus minus 50
Fahrttechnik meine Frau S1 - vielleicht S2, Selber S2 bis S3

Danke an die Runde schon jetzt für die Antworten


----------



## Hofbiker (21. Mai 2012)

Denzinger schrieb:


> Paßt eigentlich ganz gut zum Thema.
> Kann uns Jemand einen Tip geben was von Pezzo aus am Besten zu Fahren ist Richtung Brenta.
> folgende Möglichkeiten habe ich gefunden:
> 1. Tonale Pass, Auffahrt auf der Straße, Abfahrt über den alten Pass (sollte von oben aus gesehen rechts von der Passstraße sein, oder?). Auf der Wanderkarte habe ich auch noch eine Strecke links von der Teerstraße gesehen, wäre die auch eine Alternative? gibt glaube ich ein paar HM mehr oder?
> ...




Ich würde über das Valle di Viso auf die Montozzo Scharte fahren. 
Der Ort Caso die Viso und die Landschaft ist in diesem Tal sehr schön! _[FONT="]
[/FONT]_Der Trail entschädigt für die Strapazen des Aufstieges.   

Wann soll es denn los gehen?


----------



## Denzinger (21. Mai 2012)

Dank für den Tip! 

Wir wollen in 4 Wochen starten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Denzinger (21. Mai 2012)

Ich bin mir halt nicht sicher ob die Montozzo Scharte für meine Frau nicht nur zur Tortour wird, immerhin ist das der 6. Tag und unser erster gemeinsamer AX. Hoch hab ich keine Bedenken aber runter, Sie fährt an einem guten Tag S1 oder auch ein wenig mehr. Was ich so gelsen habe könnte das schon mehrere Schiebepassagen im Runter bedeuten und das ist ja nicht so angenehm. 

Geplant sind 7 Tage, wobei wir nach Hinten noch den einen oder anderen Tag Luft haben. Mit Montozzo müßten wir auf alle Fälle einen halben Tag mehr einplanen, das Etapenziel wäre dann Dimaro, ursprünglich sollte des Madonna sein. 

Grüße aus Bay. Schwaben


----------



## Hofbiker (21. Mai 2012)

Denzinger schrieb:


> Ich bin mir halt nicht sicher ob die Montozzo Scharte für meine Frau nicht nur zur Tortour wird, immerhin ist das der 6. Tag und unser erster gemeinsamer AX. Hoch hab ich keine Bedenken aber runter, Sie fährt an einem guten Tag S1 oder auch ein wenig mehr. Was ich so gelsen habe könnte das schon mehrere Schiebepassagen im Runter bedeuten und das ist ja nicht so angenehm.
> 
> Geplant sind 7 Tage, wobei wir nach Hinten noch den einen oder anderen Tag Luft haben. Mit Montozzo müßten wir auf alle Fälle einen halben Tag mehr einplanen, das Etapenziel wäre dann Dimaro, ursprünglich sollte des Madonna sein.
> 
> Grüße aus Bay. Schwaben



Ich kann es dir nur empfehlen über die Montozzo zu fahren. Denke daran du hast den ganze Tag Zeit dafür. In Dimaro kann ich dir das Sporthotel zum Übernachten empfehlen! Super Küche und auch Frühstück! Preis mit Wäscheservice und Wellnessanlage ca. 50,--uro


----------



## dede (21. Mai 2012)

Wieso nicht einfach die Strada del Commun/Alta via Commun rüber zum Tonale statt der Montozzoscharte? Die ist fahrtechnisch viiiiel einfacher, die Schiebepassage ist deutlich kürzer (eigtl. kann man fast alles fahren) und Fahrspaß hat man dennoch ein wenig.... m.E. die beste Alternative zum Tonale wenn man sich die Montozzoscharte nicht unbedingt geben will


----------



## Denzinger (21. Mai 2012)

dede schrieb:


> Wieso nicht einfach die Strada del Commun/Alta via Commun rüber zum Tonale statt der Montozzoscharte? Die ist fahrtechnisch viiiiel einfacher, die Schiebepassage ist deutlich kürzer (eigtl. kann man fast alles fahren) und Fahrspaß hat man dennoch ein wenig.... m.E. die beste Alternative zum Tonale wenn man sich die Montozzoscharte nicht unbedingt geben will


 
Ist das die Strecke von Pezzo über Talasso wo man dann ungefähr auf halber Höhe auf den Tonale trifft? Kannst auch was zu den 2 Abfahrtsvarianten vom Tonale sagen?

Danke


----------



## dede (22. Mai 2012)

"auf halber Höhe?" Man kommt direkt von oben (Rifugio Negritella) zum Tonale runter. Anfahrt klassisch Richtung Bozzihütte (übers Val Viso zu den Case di Viso), dann aber rechts weg und mit einem Gegenanstieg (ca. 200 Hm) zum Downhill zum Tonale. Bin nie direkt ins Val di Sole runter, das einzige Mal in diese Richtung habe nwir das Ex Fort Saccarana noch mitgenommen.....
Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere müßten auf der Adamello Bikeseite sogar GPS-Daten zu finden sein (oder natürlich auf Uli's BIKE-GPS page)


----------



## tri4me (22. Mai 2012)

dede schrieb:


> "auf halber Höhe?" Man kommt direkt von oben (Rifugio Negritella) zum Tonale runter. Anfahrt klassisch Richtung Bozzihütte (übers Val Viso zu den Case di Viso), dann aber rechts weg und mit einem Gegenanstieg (ca. 200 Hm) zum Downhill zum Tonale. Bin nie direkt ins Val di Sole runter, das einzige Mal in diese Richtung habe nwir das Ex Fort Saccarana noch mitgenommen.....
> Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere müßten auf der Adamello Bikeseite sogar GPS-Daten zu finden sein (oder natürlich auf Uli's BIKE-GPS page)



Ist das die Route, die die TAC 2010 genommen hat? Das wär nämlich auch ne relativ schöne und fahrtechnisch leichte Alternative von Ponte di Legno auf den Tonnalepass hoch. Wäre evtl. sogar mein Favorit. Montozzo ist zwar oben ein schöner Trail mit Blick auf den Lago Pian Palü (?), aber dann kommt doch nur ewiges Forstautobahnrollen.


----------



## dede (22. Mai 2012)

tri4me schrieb:


> Ist das die Route, die die TAC 2010 genommen hat? Das wär nämlich auch ne relativ schöne und fahrtechnisch leichte Alternative von Ponte di Legno auf den Tonnalepass hoch. Wäre evtl. sogar mein Favorit. Montozzo ist zwar oben ein schöner Trail mit Blick auf den Lago Pian Palü (?), aber dann kommt doch nur ewiges Forstautobahnrollen.



Genau das ist es, ja - seh ich genauso, v.a. weil man sich auch das Schiebestück spart. Unten raus (nach dem Pian Palu) kann man aber schon noch auf ein paar Trailabschnitte ausweichen, da muß man nicht nur Schotter/Teer runterbolzen!


----------



## Lahmschnecke (22. Mai 2012)

dede schrieb:


> Wieso nicht einfach die Strada del Commun/Alta via Commun rüber zum Tonale statt der Montozzoscharte? Die ist fahrtechnisch viiiiel einfacher, die Schiebepassage ist deutlich kürzer (eigtl. kann man fast alles fahren) und Fahrspaß hat man dennoch ein wenig.... m.E. die beste Alternative zum Tonale wenn man sich die Montozzoscharte nicht unbedingt geben will


 
Da sagt die Frau DANKE für den Tip !
Werde ich mir auf der Karte anschauen. Da wir ja "Luft" nach hinten haben werden wir die Entscheidung "Tonale", "Montozzo" (tät mich ja schon bizzeln ) oder "Dede-Weg" vor Ort anhand der noch übrig gebliebenen Körnchen (wenn überhaupt noch welche übrig sind...) treffen. Wetter muß natürlich auch passen. 
Danke nochmal für den Tipp, die Frage nach einer Alternative zur Tonale-Strasse wurde schon häufiger gestellt, aber als Alternative wurde immer nur Montozzo genannt. 

Gruß Lahmschnecke


----------



## Denzinger (22. Mai 2012)

dede schrieb:


> "auf halber Höhe?" Man kommt direkt von oben (Rifugio Negritella) zum Tonale runter. Anfahrt klassisch Richtung Bozzihütte (übers Val Viso zu den Case di Viso), dann aber rechts weg und mit einem Gegenanstieg (ca. 200 Hm) zum Downhill zum Tonale. Bin nie direkt ins Val di Sole runter, das einzige Mal in diese Richtung habe nwir das Ex Fort Saccarana noch mitgenommen.....
> Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere müßten auf der Adamello Bikeseite sogar GPS-Daten zu finden sein (oder natürlich auf Uli's BIKE-GPS page)


 
Danke auch vom Mann 

Diese Abfahrt meinte ich vom Tonale, schon mal gemacht oder gehört wie die ist?

http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...-tonale-pass.524579.d_odc_touren_karten.2.htm

Grüße
Lahmschnecken Mann


----------



## dede (22. Mai 2012)

Das ist im Groben die, die ich auch gefahren bin (übers Forte Saccarano), wobei ich dann ab der Malga Strino ins Tal runter bin. Allerdings Vorsicht, zum Fort geht's erstmal hoch, da ist zunächst nix mit Abfahrt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Denzinger (22. Mai 2012)

Noch einmal Danke, werden wir dann wohl nach Körnerlage und Wetter entscheiden!


----------



## transalbi (22. Mai 2012)

Alternative zur Tonale-Straße ist auch der Lift von Ponti di Legno zum Tonale-Pass. Zwischenstation ein paar Kehren oberhalb des Verbindungswges von Pezzo zur Tonale-Straße. Ist auf jeden Fall eine annehmbare Alternative, wenn gar nichts mehr geht oder ein Wettersturz droht.

Albi


----------



## johnnycalzone (22. Mai 2012)

Könnt ihr die alternative Strecke hoch zum Tonale mal hier einzeichnen/planen? (Vorausgesetzt sie ist dort verzeichnet):


http://tourenplaner.bike-gps.com/?x=616341&y=5128194&z=6000&p=TP_16636_15985_12519_12485_18482_18483_12251_12252_13730_17402_17403_12267_12268_12336_12338_12340_-12421_-12420_-16052_12405_12407_16344_16345_16326_-18607_-18606_-16358_13736_-11925_-13756&t=1334420720&hp=1


----------



## dede (23. Mai 2012)

Ulis Tourenplaner funktioniert auf meinem Rechner nicht aber die Strecke ist auf jeden Fall drauf. Müßte irgendwie in Richtung "Case di Viso"-"Camos Bike"-"Alta Via Camun"-"Meida"-"Malga Cadi" betitelt sein... Oder schau dir einfach die Transalp Challenge Etappe an, da ist der Abschnitt ganz sicher drin (vorletzte Etappe von Ponte di Legno nach Madonna)


----------



## Denzinger (23. Mai 2012)

So hätte ich den Vorschlag verstanden
Hoffe der Link läßt sich öffnen 
http://tourenplaner.bike-gps.com/?x=616341&y=5128194&z=6000&p=TP_16636_15985_12519_12485_18482_18483_12251_12252_13730_17402_17403_12267_12268_12336_12338_12340_-12421_-12420_-16052_12405_12407_16344_16345_16326_-18607_-18606_-16358_13736_-11925_-13756&t=1334420720&hp=1

hat meine Änderungen leide rnicht gespeichert!
Neuer Versuch folgt

http://tourenplaner.bike-gps.com/?x...4_13785_13760_-11966_-13742&t=1337768954&hp=1

jetzt aber


----------



## Denzinger (23. Mai 2012)

dede schrieb:


> Ulis Tourenplaner funktioniert auf meinem Rechner nicht aber die Strecke ist auf jeden Fall drauf. Müßte irgendwie in Richtung "Case di Viso"-"Camos Bike"-"Alta Via Camun"-"Meida"-"Malga Cadi" betitelt sein... Oder schau dir einfach die Transalp Challenge Etappe an, da ist der Abschnitt ganz sicher drin (vorletzte Etappe von Ponte di Legno nach Madonna)


 
Also wenn ich das jetzt richtig sehe geht es hoch bis zur Bozzihütte und dann rechts weg, richtig? 
Man fährt dann praktisch wieder in die Richtung zurück aus der man gekommen ist, nur oben am Hang entlang.

Von den hm ist diese Variante mit der Montozzo-Scharte vergleichbar, oder hab ich doch einen Fehler drinn?


----------



## johnnycalzone (23. Mai 2012)

Ist aber ein schöner Umweg, wenn man als Vergleich den Passo Tonale fahren würde. Hab mir die Tour grad mal zusammengeklickt.
Alternativ könnte man 670Hm schieben, hoch bis zur Alta Via Camuma.


----------



## dede (24. Mai 2012)

Der Abzweig geht etwas unterhalb der Bozzihütte rechts weg. Hm-mäßig geben sich beide Varianten nicht viel, aber man spart sich die halbstündige Schiebepassage in die Montozzoscharte und hat den weniger schwierigen Trailabschnitt. Natürlich ist die Variante länger als der direkte Weg über den Tonale (oder gar die Bahnfahrt!), aber es ging ja auch um ne (sinnvolle/lohneswerte und schöne) Alternative zur Montozzoscharte, oder?!
@Jonny: wieso 670 Hm hochschieben wenn man hochfahren kann??? Versteh den Sinn dieser Überlegung nicht ganz....


----------



## Denzinger (24. Mai 2012)

@dede Danke für Hilfe, 
die hm-Angabe waren nur für mich zur Sicherheit, daß ich dich richtig verstanden habe!  
Wenn wir die Körner haben, sicherlich eine gute Alternative zur Montozzo-Scharte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dede (24. Mai 2012)

Also Körner kostet die Montozzoscharte eher mehr!


----------



## johnnycalzone (18. Juni 2012)

Hallo Dede,
ich werde jetzt "normal" über den Tonale fahren bzw. z.T.den Schotterweg, welcher z.t. parallel verläuft, nehmen.
Mal ne andere Frage:
Kennt jemand eine günstige Möglichkeit, eine Reisetasche von Füssen/Oberstdorf nach Riva zu bekommen?
Bikeshuttle.it möchte dafür 80 haben, finde ich etwas happig.
Wir lassen uns jetzt mit Bikeshuttle.it zurückfahren, kostet p.P. 95 von Riva nach Füssen, ist ok, zumal wir unter der Woche fahren und Rückfahrplätze da eh rar gesät sind.
Bei Bike'n'ride erreiche ich seit Wochen niemanden, echt komisch, mit denen sind wir letztes Jahr zurück und das lief alles klasse.


----------



## transalbi (26. Juni 2012)

Koffertransaport: http://www.insamexpress.it/

Albi


----------



## Denzinger (30. Juni 2012)

Hallo Johnny,

ich würde mich mal erkundigen ob die geplanten Aufstiegshilfen alle in Betrieb sind, als wir in der vorletzten Juniwoche durch sind waren die meisten außer Betrieb! Spielte für uns keine Rolle da wir die ehe nicht in anspruch nehmen wollten! 

_Und wenn jemand Interesse hat kann er unseren Bericht und unsere Eindrücke hier in Kürze nachlesen_  
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=587258


----------



## johnnycalzone (1. Juli 2012)

Danke Albi,
habe zwischenzeitlich jemanden gefunden, der unsere Reisetasche mit nach riva nimmt.
@Denzinger:
Hab mich erkundigt, die sind alle in Betrieb.

Mittlerweile sind wir von unserer "Generalprobe" im Harz zurück, sind dort Tagestouren mit ~50km und 1200Hm gefahren. Es war nass, matschig, hat teilweise geregnet, die Wege waren voller glitschiger Wurzeln und meine Frau hat sich sehr gut geschlagen, auch bergab hat sie sich nicht abhängen lassen ;-)
Sie hat auch weiterhin Lust die Transalp zu fahren!


----------



## iceberry (13. September 2012)

Hallöchen

Ist es denn mittlerweile vollbracht?
Bitte mal ein Resumé.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## johnnycalzone (14. September 2012)

Hallo Iceberry,
und wie es mittlerweile vollbracht ist. Es war eine unvergessliche Woche, von der meine Frau und ich noch lange erzÃ¤hlen werden. Wir sind weiterhin glÃ¼cklich verheiratet ;-)
Insgesamt sinds ca. 400km und 8000hm geworden. Hier mein Reisebericht:
Tag 1:
Wir sind bei Regen in FÃ¼ssen gestartet, aber das tat unserer guten Laune keinen Abbruch. Am Schloss Neuschwanstein und Horden kamerasÃ¼chtiger Touris vorbei Richtung Plansee. Vom Plansee, welcher auch bei Regen superschÃ¶n aussah, Richtung Ehrwald. Ab dort klarte es langsam auf und die Sonne kam raus. Von Ehrwald gings erst Ã¼ber einen HÃ¶henweg und dann Ã¼ber den Fernpass (Schotterstrecke) Richtung Nassereith. Dieses StÃ¼ck waren die Fahrer der Bike Craft Transalp kurz zuvor an dem Tag gefahren, das konnte man an der Strecke sehen, da diese total zerfurcht war. In Nassereith bezogen wir unser Zimmer. Pension gÃ¼nstig, Wlan umsonst, FrÃ¼hstÃ¼ck ok, Bikes putzen mÃ¶glich, Abendessen im Ort.
Daten Tag 1: 59km, 1245Hm, 5h30min Fahrt.

Tag 2:
Mit den letzten Schauern dieses Alpencrosses sind wir von Nassereith Ã¼ber Imst am Innradwanderweg entlang nach Landeck gefahren. Bis hierher relativ unspektakulÃ¤r, weil viel SchotterstraÃe oder asphaltierter Wanderweg. Kurz vor Landeck konnten wir uns bei einer Rast wunderbar die Spuren der Ochsenkarren der Via Claudia im Fels anschauen. Von Landeck aus gings in Serpentinen Richtung Tobadill und dann ins Paznauntal. Hier haben wir erneut viele Fahrer der Bike Transalp getroffen bzw. sie uns oder wir sie Ã¼berholt. Dort am Berg haben wir uns bei einem PÃ¤rchen die âRucksackzugtechnikâ abgeschaut, bei der sich der Partner bergauf mit einer Hand seitlich am HÃ¼ftgurt des Partnerrucksacks festhÃ¤lt. Meine Frau musste nicht ganz so feste reintreten und ich konnte mich mal schÃ¶n verausgaben. Hinter Tobadill mussten wir leider die StraÃe ins Paznauntal nehmen, viel befahrenâ¦ Ãbernachtet haben wir im Hotel Post in Kappl, ca. 10km vor Ischgl. ÃF fÃ¼r 35â¬!!! Inklusive supertollem Zimmer, klasse FrÃ¼hstÃ¼ck mit frisch zubereitetem RÃ¼hrei nach Wunsch und kostenloser Benutzung des Wellnessbereichs, HotelbademÃ¤ntel mit drin. Da freut sich die Frau! Das Wetter wurde abends zunehmend schlechter und kÃ¤lter und man konnte in der Ferne frische schneebezuckerte Berge sehen. Kein gutes Zeichen!
Daten Tag 2: 59km, 1000Hm, 4h Fahrt.

Tag 3:
Am dritten Tag haben wir es zunÃ¤chst etwas ruhig angehen lassen. Ãber einen Weg parallel zur StraÃe fuhren wir nach Ischgl. Dort haben wir uns Tickets fÃ¼r die Silvrettabahn gekauft und sind bis aufs Idjoch hochgefahren. Dort war der frisch gefallene Schnee vom Vortag bereits grÃ¶Ãtenteils weggetaut, es waren trotzdem nur -2 Grad auf 2750m. Warm eingepackt, sind wir vom Idjoch ins Samnauntal nach Compatsch runtergebÃ¼gelt, meine Frau fuhr mit ausreichend Vorsicht, lieÃ es dennoch ganz gut krachen. Mein Respekt dafÃ¼r! Im Tal waren es gleich wieder ca. 20-25 Grad mehr und Sonne satt, sodass wir uns der âWinterbekleidungâ wieder entledigen konnten. Von Compatsch fuhren wir auf der SamnauerstraÃe bis nach Martina, wo wir innerhalb von 2 Minuten durch drei LÃ¤nder (Schweiz, Italien und Ãsterreich) fuhren. Von dort gings Ã¼ber den Reschenpass, welcher wirklich easy zu fahren war, nach Nauders. Der Ort war von Mountainbikern Ã¼berlaufen, weil dort gerade die Tagesetappe der Bike Transalp zu Ende ging. Ich konnte aber viele schicke und teure Bikes glotzen ;-)
Daten Tag 3: 46km, 730Hm, 2h 50min, 71km/h max!!!

Tag 4:
Um meiner Frau den Wahnsinnsblick von der Plamord Ã¼ber den Reschensee und schneebedeckte 3-und 4000er zu zeigen, lieÃen wir uns mit der Berkastelbahn hochgondeln. Nach kurzer Fahrt Ã¼ber die Hochebene schossen wir Richtung Reschensee hinunter. Die alten Bunkeranlagen und Panzersperren wirken echt bedrohlich. Am versunkenen Kirchturm von Graun gabs die obligatorischen Erinnerungsfotos und weiter gings Ã¼ber einen gut ausgebauten Radweg, eher eine Radautobahn, ins Vinschgau hinunter. Dort war unglaublich viel Radverkehr, ist halt eine beliebte Reiserouteâ¦  In Laatsch bogen wir rechts in Val MÃ¼stair ab. Zuerst gings es noch auf Schotter bergan, spÃ¤ter bis Santa Maria auf Asphalt. Ich hatte bereits im Vorfeld zwei PlÃ¤tze in einem Postbus reserviert, weil ich meiner Frau den Umbrailpass nicht antun wollte. Es sollte ja schlieÃlich eine Reise und keine reine QuÃ¤lerei sein. Die Fahrt bis zur PasshÃ¶he kostete schlappe 40â¬ (!). Vom Umbrailpass (2500m Ã¼. NN) kamen wir leicht bergan auf einem schmalen Pfad, teils nur schiebend voran, zur Bocchetta die Forcola auf 2760m Ã¼.NN. Die letzten 50Hm sind wirklich steil und mÃ¼hselig. Nach einer kurzen Pause in einer 1.Wk-Stellung fuhren wir abwÃ¤rts Richtung Bormio. Der erste Teil ist fÃ¼r AnfÃ¤nger und vor allem mit Hardtail nicht besonders geeignet, da recht grobsteinig, ausgesetzt und ruppig. Nach Vernichtung etlicher Hm kamen wir schon recht spÃ¤t in Bormio an und entschieden uns, zu unserem Tagesziel Santa Caterina Valfurva den Bus zu nehmen. War eine gute Entscheidung, da es von Bormio nur langweilige TeerstraÃe leicht bergauf geht. In Sta. Caterina bezogen wir unser mÃ¤Ãiges Quartier und stillten unseren Hunger mit einer lÃ¤cherlich kleinen Portion Spaghetti fÃ¼r 10â¬â¦ Im Winter ist der Ort sicher nett, im Sommer ist Sta. Caterina so lÃ  lÃ .
Daten Tag 4: 64,25 km, 5h 11min, 1100Hm

Tag 5:
Heute standen bei Kaiserwetter gleich zwei PÃ¤sse auf dem Programm. ZunÃ¤chst galt es, den Gavia Pass zu erklimmen, was wir in m.M.n. recht schnellen knapp zwei Stunden schafften. Oben kauften wir uns im Rifugio erstmal eine Cola und Kuchen fÃ¼r 5â¬/StÃ¼ck, man gÃ¶nnt sich ja sonst nichts ;-)      Die Abfahrt vom Gavia macht richtig SpaÃ, ist aber auf der SÃ¼dseite nicht ungefÃ¤hrlich, da die StraÃe trotz Gegenverkehr z.T. nur 2 Meter breit ist. Kurz vor Ende der Passabfahrt bogen wir in einen Pfad ab, weil dies eine AbkÃ¼rzung nach Pezzo war. Dort wollte ich Yuri von Yuris Bed & Breakfast besuchen. Er konnte sich noch gut an mich von unserer letztjÃ¤hrigen Transalp erinnern. Ein wirklich herzensguter Kerl und nach kurzem Plausch und Erinnerungsfotos rollten wir Ã¼ber Forstwege zum Tonalepass. Dieser war auch recht schnell geschafft und nun hieÃ es fÃ¼r die letzten Kilometer nur noch bergab rollen. Das ursprÃ¼nglich von mir reservierte Hotel in Vermiglio sah nicht grad einladend aus und so fuhren wir weiter nach Ossana zum Hotel Pangrazzi. Dieses Hotel liegt direkt am FuÃ des Tonalepasses. Das Zimmer war top und das FrÃ¼hstÃ¼ck auch ok. Aber nach solchen Tagen schlÃ¤ft man wahrscheinlich fast Ã¼berall gut ;-)
Daten Tag 5: 56,6km, 5h 2min, 1467Hm

Tag 6:
Das gute und warme Wetter war weiterhin unser Begleiter. Nach Herunterrollern nach Dimaro und kurzem Einkauf hieÃ es âAuf nach Madonna di Campiglioâ. Teilweise gings echt garstig bergan und meine Frau schob ihr Bike von Zeit zu Zeit. Ich wartete dann auf sie oder holte schonmal frisches Wasser am nÃ¤chsten Brunnen. Immer wieder ergaben sich wunderschÃ¶ne Blicke auf die Brenta und die fÃ¼r die Dolomiten typischen schroffen SteilhÃ¤nge. Ãber den Campo Carlo Magno fuhren wir hinunter nach Madonna di Campiglio und von dort nach kurzem Eis-Stopp Richtung Pinzolo. In Pinzolo hatte ich ein B&B (La Brisa) reserviert, es war klein und einfach ausgestattet, aber die Vermieterin sehr nett und zuvorkommend. Am nÃ¤chsten Morgen gabs von ihr frisch gebackenen Apfelstrufel!
Daten Tag 6: 46,4km, 4h 3min, 1040 Hm

Tag 7:

Heute war Riva-wir-kommen-Tag! Ich wollte jedoch nicht einfach âherunterrollenâ und wir entschieden uns fÃ¼r die zweigeteilte Variante: Ich fuhr von Pinzolo auf den Pra Rodont mit dem Rad, meine Frau nahm die Seilbahn. Sie âschaffteâ die 700Hm in 10 Minuten, ich brauchte 55Minâ¦ Vom Pra Rodont mussten wir ca. 1 Stunde durch den Wald schieben, dieser Weg ist nicht fahrbar und nicht zur Nachahmung empfohlen. Irgendwann kamen wir auf dem Passo Bregn de Lâors an und von dort gehtâs Ã¼ber eine SchotterstraÃe nach Stenico. Kurz nach der PasshÃ¶he stÃ¼rzte meine Frau in einer Kurve und schlug sich Unterarm und Knie auf. Nach Erstversorgung durch mich konnten wir weiterfahren, allerdings in gedrosseltem Tempo. Das erste was meine Frau nach dem Sturz sagte, war, dass jetzt die schÃ¶ne BrÃ¤une flÃ¶ten wÃ¤r und sie sich so nicht in Riva zeigen kÃ¶nnteâ¦ Nach Stenico konnte man bei ordentlicher Hitze jenseits der 30 Grad schon den Gardasee spÃ¼ren. Ich hatte meiner Frau am Morgen noch gesagt, dass es eigentlich nur noch bergab ginge. Tja, so kann man sich tÃ¤uschen. Der Unmut meiner besseren HÃ¤lfte wurde lauter und ich vertrÃ¶stete sie damit, dass alles egal wÃ¤re, wenn sie nach 7 Tagen Strapazen den Gardasee zu Gesicht bekÃ¤me. Und so kam es: Nach etlichen AnhÃ¶hen, kleinen zu bewÃ¤ltigenden PÃ¤sschen, Gegenwind und kaum noch Wasser in den Flaschen zeigte sich endlich der Gardasee in seiner vollen Pracht. Meine Frau war sehr gerÃ¼hrt und ich so stolz, dass sie fast ohne Meckern diese Tour durchgezogen hatte. Nun gings nur noch darum, schnellstmÃ¶glich die letzten 400Hm zu vernichten. 
In Riva angekommen, gabs auch hier das obligatorische Erinnerungsbild am Hafen, das erste der ungezÃ¤hlten Eiscremes und zu unserem Hotel, dem Ecotel Primavera. Absolut zu empfehlen! Die Zimmer sind modern eingerichtet und ausgestattet, das FrÃ¼hstÃ¼ck war immer top, das Personal immer um das Wohl der GÃ¤ste bemÃ¼ht usw. Die Lage etwas auÃerhalb machte uns nichts aus, da wir ja unsere RÃ¤der dabeihatten.
Daten Tag 7: 66,4km (58km), 5h 32min (4h 37min), 1600Hm (900Hm)

Fazit:
Der Alpencross hat meine Frau und mich noch enger zusammengeschweiÃt, als wir es ohnehin schon waren. Ich denke dass nicht jedes Paar so etwas machen sollte, da so eine (Tor-)tour etwas anderes ist als eine Woche Malle o.Ã¤.  Wenn man aber das LeistungsvermÃ¶gen des Partners realistisch einschÃ¤tzt und grundsÃ¤tzlich eine harmonische Beziehung hat, dann kann ich eine AlpenÃ¼berquerung mit dem Rad nur weiterempfehlen! Ich hoffe dass dies nicht das einzige Mal war. 

Die GPS-Tracks und Daten zu den UnterkÃ¼nften kÃ¶nnt ihr gerne bekommen


----------



## iceberry (14. September 2012)

Whow... da war aber einer fleissig am Schreiben! Na das liest sich doch gut!

So ein "Urlaub" ist schon etwas feines. Hatte ich ja leider bisher nur ein einziges mal. Seit dem möchte ich (bis jetzt) nie wieder Strandurlaub machen. Obwohl das auch mal fein wäre - einfach mal nix zu machen. Doch ist der Erholwert beim Faulenzen einfach ungleich geringer! Und mir ist dafür der wenige Urlaub, den man so hat, einfach zu schade, um ihn zu vergammeln und womöglich noch dafür zu bezahlen. 

Vielen Dank für deinen Bericht!!! 

Ich beneide dich ein wenig darum, dass du die schönen Momente der Tour (wovon es sicherlich einige gab) mit deiner Frau teilen konntest.


P.S.: Hoffe die Wunden sind wieder verheilt!


----------



## johnnycalzone (22. September 2012)

Moin,

die Stellen am Arm und am Knie kann man noch sehen. Das ist halt das blöde, wenn man sich die sonnengebräunte Haut verletzt, gibt schöne pigmentflecken...

Meine Frau und ich reden noch oft drüber und ich guck mir die Fotos und Videos an, will die bald mal zu nem Filmchen zusammenschneiden 

Für mich ist die Art der Erholung besser als eine oder zwei Wochen am Strand zu liegen. Das hab ich oft genug gehabt und es lockt nicht mehr.

Auf der Transalp vergesse ich sehr gut den Stress des Alltags, allein schon wegen der Panoramen und der Konzentration für die Strecke.

Wenn man die Möglichkeit hat, sollte man so was mal mit der Frau/Freundin gemacht haben.

Nächstes Jahr gibts hoffentlich die Fortsetzung mit nem Kumpel, 2.Mal die Joeroute.


----------

